# preseason Magic - Maccabi



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello 

My name is Udi and i am a staff member from "Tzahevet" the Maccabi Tel Aviv fans internet site 

we are all waiting for the game 10/19 at yr arena and we hope to enjoy 


45 Championships, 35 Cups, 5 European Cups 
Maccabi Elite Tel Aviv is the first and most successful basketball club in Israel.
It all started in the mid-thirties in the center of Tel Aviv as part of the Maccabi Tel Aviv Sports Club (founded in 1906), which has been active in many other sports like Soccer (17 league title), Handball, Volleyball, Tennis, Table Tennis, Track & Field, Swimming, Wrestling, Weight Lifting & Judo (1992 Olympic silver medallist Yael Arad was a member of the club).
The Basketball League in Israel started in 1954 and Maccabi Tel Aviv were the first champions. They have dominated the championship ever since, winning the title 45 times, including a run of 23 titles in a row between 1970 & 1992, most probably a world record. The team has also won the national cup 35 times. Maccabi is considered as Israel’s national sporting representative in the world.
Another unique record was the fact that during the seventies Maccabi Tel Aviv had three teams playing in the national league: two in the men’s and one in the women’s.
Since 1969 Maccabi Tel Aviv has been sponsored by ELITE, Israel’s largest food company and it also carries its name.
Most of Maccabi  head coaches, were ex-players at the club: The late Yehoshua Rozin was involved with the club for 40 years; Ralph Klein started as an 18 years old player and later had several spells as a coach and led the club to its first European title in 1977. Zvi Sherf played for Maccabi’s second team and coached the team on three spells. All of them were also in charge of the national team.
Maccabi Tel Aviv has always been proud to provide the national team with a large number of players. Five of Maccabi players, headed by the late Avraham Shneur, were on the team which represented Israel in its first European Championship in 1953 in Moscow.
Tanhum Cohen-Mints was one of Europe’s top centers in the sixties and was selected for the first European All Star Team which played in Madrid in 1964. Mickey Berkowitz, Motty Aroesti, Lou Silver & Eric Minkin, played a major part in winning the silver medal in the European Championship in 1979 in Torino.
Doron Jamchy played 16 years for the national team and holds the record for appearances (191 international games) and points scored (3,515).
Four of Maccabi players are members of the national team : Shelef, Burstein, Halperin & Green .
Maccabi Tel Aviv was the first Israeli club to enter the European Cup for Champions in 1958. Since then they have played 577 games in European competitions and were the first and only Israeli club to play in a final (1967 Cup Winners Cup) and to win the Champions Cup on five occasions (1977, 1981, 2001, 2004, 2005). So far Maccabi has played in 11 Champions Cup Finals. In 1980 Maccabi won the Intercontinental Cup.
In 1994 and 2004 Maccabi Tel Aviv Basketball Club organized the European Final Four in Tel Aviv.
In the 2002/03 season, Maccabi Elite Tel Aviv participated for the first time in the Adriatic League and ended the regular season in first place with a 17-4 record. The Final Four was to be played in Tel Aviv but because of the war in Iraq, was switched to Ljubljana. Maccabi reached the final but lost 88-91 to Croatian club KK Zadar.
European All Star Selections played four times in Tel Aviv in honor of Maccabi Elite Tel Aviv players: Tani Cohen Mints, Tal Brody, Lou Silver and Mickey Berkowitz. Seven of Maccabi Tel Aviv players played for European All Star Selections: Cohen Mints, Brody, Silver, Berkowitz, Jamchy, Nadav Henefeld & Oded Katash.
Maccabi Elite Tel Aviv was first Israeli team to take part in the McDonald Championship, in London in 1995. In December 1997 the club organized the FIBA Eurostars in which top European players clashed in the game between East and West selections. Five of Maccabi Elite players were selected to play in the Eurostars games: Nadav Henefeld, Oded Katash, Doron Sheffer, Randy White & Rashard Griffith. Captain Gur Shelef & Nikola Vujcic appeared In October 2002 in the Euroleague All Star team in an exhibition game in Madrid as part of Real Madrid Centenary celebrations. Maccabi Tel Aviv played in December 2002 in Madrid in the final event of those celebrations.
The Miami Heat who played in Yad Eliyahu Sports Palace in October 1999, was the fifth NBA team to play vs Maccabi in Tel Aviv.




Two in a row! That just about says it all concerning what Maccabi Tel Aviv accomplished by winning the 2004-05 Euroleague crown in Moscow. Maccabi's encore performance came on the road a year after it enjoyed a full home following in Tel Aviv. Although its margins of victory were higher the first time around, Maccabi seemed just as completely in command at the 2005 Final Four in Moscow. The champs raced ahead in both the semifinal and final, withstanding brief comeback attempts by Panathinaikos and Tau Ceramica, respectively. But Maccabi owned the fourth quarters, and thus left no doubt about its deservedness to be called the best team in Europe.
:clap: 





















BURSTEIN, TAL 









http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=AOY


Sharon Shason









http://www.maccabi.co.il/MaccabiPersonalPlayer06800.asp?PLN=16

BASTON, MACEO 









http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BMP

SHARP, DERRICK 









http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=AOU

SOLOMON, WILLIE









http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=COS

VUJCIC, NIKOLA 









http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=APB

PARKER, ANTHONY 









http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=AOW

GREEN, YANIV 









http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=JGM

Kirk Penney









http://www.maccabi.co.il/MaccabiPersonalPlayer06800.asp?PLN=20

Jamie Arnold









http://www.maccabi.co.il/MaccabiPersonalPlayer06800.asp?PLN=23

Omri Casspi









http://www.maccabi.co.il/MaccabiPersonalPlayer06800.asp?PLN=14

Assaf Dotan









http://www.maccabi.co.il/MaccabiPersonalPlayer06800.asp?PLN=12


Regev Fanan








http://www.maccabi.co.il/MaccabiPersonalPlayer06800.asp?PLN=04

Pini Gershon










http://www.maccabi.co.il/MaccabiTheTeam06800.asp?TheTeam=CH


Sarunas Jasikevicius 
was with Maccabi in the last 2 years and now he is with the Pacers
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sarunas_jasikevicius/index.html?nav=page

Maccabi home page

http://www.maccabi.co.il/english800.asp

few words about Tzahevet 

Tzahevet had started out as a wild hobby of a couple of “the idea freaks”, net-lovers, and of course, huge fans of Maccabi. 
Until some 6 years ago, the team didn’t have a worthy enough fan-site. 
the basketball lovers did not have a place to write, communicate and get updates. 
Tzahevet had started out as a small, solid fan site, without any sections or columns, and has developed to be Maccabi’s biggest fan site around. A staff of reporters, technical managers, and other guys and girls contribute their free time, only because of their profound love for the team, and in order to make the site blossom, and continue to be the warmest home on the net of Maccabi fans. The site includes coverage’s, and analyses of Maccabi’s opponents (in the Israeli league and in Europe), information and reports that concern Maccabi and the fans, personal columns, fan columns, tables, result-boards, statistical data, picture gallery, video library, and other attractions for the fans who surf on the site. Moreover, we are activating a fan-forum, one of the most prosperous and lively forums on the Internet,with over 5000 members 
“Tzahevet” does not belong to any group or organization, and therefore is not subordinated to anybody, and serves the interests of no one. It is important to note that “Tzahevet” is a site without any income, or any profit purposes. All of the work in the site is done thanks to volunteering of the fans themselves. We function in order to be a home for all of the Maccabi fans wherever, without any belongings, camps, routes or definitions. 
Our site is a Hebrew site 

Tzahevet fans will be happy to answer any of yr questions and to give you all the info about our team 


Udi 


============
Maccabi Starting 5- All you got to know & see

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=424555&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

over 20 video clips 


the credit for proz4k 

==============================================


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Nice info, thanks.

There is a good chance Orlando might have slept on Maccabi but now that they've just beat the Raptors, I'm thinking Orlando might take the game against them pretty seriously.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Nice info, thanks.
> 
> There is a good chance Orlando might have slept on Maccabi but now that they've just beat the Raptors, I'm thinking Orlando might take the game against them pretty seriously.


 I think this Magic squad is a better team than the Raptors, and the Raptors went to the wire with Mccabi. We'll see.

Nice to see Will Solomon get a shot somewhere.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando up 10 now - 85 to 75 - versus Maccabi. 

Definitely no blowout.


----------

